# Transmission bolt pattern



## hopefulbull (5 mo ago)

I'm working on a project to put a LE2 into an 1988 S10 4x4 truck. For a better summary of the project click here: Looking for info

Does anybody have information on the bolt pattern on the back of the block where the transmission bolts up? Maybe a drawing, or just info oh how and what share this bolt pattern? Any info you can share world be helpful. 

Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopefulbull (5 mo ago)

Does anybody know if the LE2 ecotch in the cruze shares the transmissions with the earlier LNF ecotect cars?






Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------

